# Forum Home Renovation Structural Renovation  Understanding lineal metre pricing

## The Dec

Hi Guys 
Was wondering if someone could help me out. 
How do you work out a cost per lineal metre for an area that is 8mtrs by 5 mtrs . 
I am looking to purchase some Blackbutt floorboards and they are charging by the lineal metre. 
The floorboards have a dimension of 130 * 19 at a cost of $337.00 L/M 
Am I correct in working out the cost this way: 
1000/130 = 7.69 * 40sqm = 307 lineal metres.  
So basically it would cost me around $337.00 for the area that I am looking to cover. 
Thanks

----------


## jago

You figures seem a bit out 337 x 40 = $13,480  
There are approx 8 lineal meters fOr a 130 wide board 
, so multiply the lineal metre price by 8 to get the m2 price and then multiply this again by the square metres.  
A good price for T&G would be in the $ 7 -10 per lineal metre range supply only.

----------


## ringtail

Ok, so if your room is 8 mt long by 5 m wide and your boards are running on the 8 mt length - 5000/130 = 38.46 say 39 boards wide x 8 mt = 312 lm. x the $ per lm. As jago said around the $ 10 / lm is about right for supply only.

----------


## jiggy

[QUOTE=The Dec;849364]Hi Guys    
The floorboards have a dimension of 130 * 19 at a cost of $337.00 L/M 
I'm not sure about $ 337,00 a lineal metre, sound a little on the high side!!!

----------

